# Speedcubers in Malaysia?



## Cubingisphun (Dec 24, 2016)

Is there any speedcubers in malaysia, and is there any local cube shop not online shop in malaysia?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 24, 2016)

@Iggy


Jpearly has a physical storefront in Johor I think


----------



## Cubingisphun (Dec 24, 2016)

In johor where?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2016)

MSpeedcube has a store in Setia Alam, Shah Alam. Visit their website for more info: mspeedcube.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

